# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  Devastated

## FlightTL

Hair loss truly can be devastating...

I caught a reflection today of my extremely thinned out Norwood 6 balding pattern today, and it truly devastated me.


Not being a candidate for hair transplant surgery due to donor too thin, and being so young(28), I can attest that hair loss has truly saddened me, and left me in a devastated state of being.

Maybe there is life after hair loss for some, but I don't know how they manage.

I'm just not comfortable with hair pieces at the moment.


I wish there was an emoticon with tears.

:.(....

----------


## Dan26

Don't get so down man. Just focus on what you can control. Strive to better yourself in all other areas of your life and take your mind off your hair. Just believe that there will be a day soon where the stigma of hair loss is shattered and the technology to produce a full head of hair exists.

----------


## Davey Jones

> Not being a candidate for hair transplant surgery due to donor too thin, and being so young(28)


 I noticed the same thing by 23, so 28 sounds like a long time to me.  No matter what age it happens, you'll think it's too soon.




> Maybe there is life after hair loss for some, but I don't know how they manage.


 I didn't know either at first.  And I thought life could never go on how it used to.  Like most things, it just takes time.  You will get over it.  You will feel better.  And this is the craziest part: you just might do as well as you used to.

Question: have you tried shaving it yet?

----------


## FlightTL

My hair loss friends who understand the pain: Thank you for your responses.


At the moment, its a short #2 cut, but a long time ago, I clipped all my hair off to try it...It doesn't suit me at all...

----------


## BaldinLikeBaldwin

i feel for you. try to find  joy in other aspects of your life, do what you can to maintain and #Pray4aCure

it's a tall order though I know...

----------


## Dan26

Highlander, I got a question for ya. If you could either have, lets say a NW2-2.5, with some thinning in the crown lets say OR no signs of baldness, normal hairline,  but you had to shave your head, what would you chose? 

I guess in other words, is it the baldness that bothers you, or the way you'd look with a shaves head. I know obviously there is a difference between a bald shaved head and a guy with no MBP shaving his head. But what if you actually looked better as a NW2-3 with longer hair, as opposed to a NW0 with a shaved head?

----------


## BaldinLikeBaldwin

> Highlander, I got a question for ya. If you could either have, lets say a NW2-2.5, with some thinning in the crown lets say OR no signs of baldness, normal hairline,  but you had to shave your head, what would you chose? 
> 
> I guess in other words, is it the baldness that bothers you, or the way you'd look with a shaves head. I know obviously there is a difference between a bald shaved head and a guy with no MBP shaving his head. But what if you actually looked better as a NW2-3 with longer hair, as opposed to a NW0 with a shaved head?


 I think once your in NW3 territory, no matter how bad the shaved look might suit you, your always gonna look worse than NW1 shaved.

NW2 it's more debatable

----------


## FlightTL

> I'd shave my head. I can pull off a shaved head look no problem and did it for years.
> 
> NW1 shaved can look power. Anything beyond NW1.5 is a sign of *weakness*. *Imperfection*.
> 
> *I ****ING HATE MY NW2ISH SHITTY HAIR STYLE OMFGOFMGOFMG. SOME DAYS I JUST WANT TO RIP MY HAIR OUT, PRAY TO GOD, AND WAKE UP WITH MY OLD PRE-MEDICATION NW1!!!111 I ****ING HATE MY LIFE SOMETIMES!!!!!!!*


 Highlander, I feel your pain...I'm a norwood 6 full blown...My pain and suffering is intense....Somedays, I feel like I am just going to stay indoors and lock myself up, because I'm too ashamed to go outside.

----------

